# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tổng đài 1900 là gì? IP Phone là gì? Đầu số 1900 là gì?

## hoangmitek

Tổng đài 1900 là gì
Tổng đài 1900 là tổng đài chăm sóc khách hàng đang được sử dụng rộng rãi tại Việt Nam. Nhưng bên cạnh đó có rất nhiều khách hàng muốn lắp tổng đài 1900 nhưng chưa biết được tổng đài 1900 là gì, tổng đài 1900 dùng cho mục đích gì, lợi ích của nó ra sao…..

Để trả lời cho những câu hỏi của khách hàng còn đang phân vân về tổng đài 1900 thì ở bài viết này chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến quý khách hàng dịch vụ tổng đài ảo 1900 MiPBX



Đầu số 1900 là gì?
Đầu số 1900 là đầu số chỉ nhận cuộc gọi thuộc cấp quốc gia được cấp trực tiếp từ các telco lớn như VNPT, Viettel, SPT, FTP, khi khách hàng dời văn phòng từ quận huyện này sang quận huyện khác hoặc từ thành phố này sang thành phố khác, thì đầu số này vẫn được giữ nguyên không thay đổi.


Hệ thống tổng đài điện thoại 1900 thường được sử dụng để xây dựng hệ thống Contact Center là một bộ phận thực hiện công việc tiếp nhận, chăm sóc và xử lý thông tin khách hàng, là hệ thống chuyên dành cho các công ty có bộ phận hỗ trợ khách hàng chuyên nghiệp, cho các công ty chuyên về nội dung trả lời tự động, cho các công ty thuộc lĩnh vực Call Center…

Ưu điểm

– Linh Hoạt

– Dễ dang thay đổi vị trí địa lý mà vẫn giữ được liên lạc.

– Tiết kiệm chi phí

– Khi khách hàng gọi vào đầu số này chì chủ sở hữu dịch vụ sẽ nhận thêm phần cước phí vì thế sẽ tiết kiệm rất nhiều cho khách hàng.

– Bảo mật cao

– Do có phí phát sinh nên sẽ hạn chế được tình trạng spam hoặt gọi điện thoại quấy rầy của các đối thủ cạnh tranh.

Cách đăng ký tổng đài đầu số 1900
Chuẩn bị hợp đồng đăng ký dịch vụ tổng đài 1900/1800

Thời gian dự kiến hoàn thành tùy theo nhà mạng VNPT, FPT, CMC, GTEL, SPT

Sau khi chọn được đầu số 1900/1800, quý khách hàng scan và gởi giấy phép kinh doanh cho chúng tôi để tiến hành hỗ trợ về thủ tục làm hợp đồng với nhà mạng

-Nhà mạng VNPT dự kiến hoàn thành sau 4 ngày làm việc
-Nhà mạng FPT: 2 ngày làm việc
-Nhà mạng CMC: 2 ngày làm việc
-Nhà mạng GTEL: 3 ngày làm việc
-Nhà mạng SPT sau 4 ngày làm việc.

Hợp đồng gói dịch vụ tổng đài MiPBX

Hợp đồng được làm song song với hợp đồng đăng ký đầu số để tiết kiệm thời gian

Hợp đồng được soạn thảo dựa trên thông tin gói dịch vụ tổng đài MiPBX™ khách hàng chọn, gồm các thông tin chính sau

Gói dịch vụ: vd gói MiPBX™-B hỗ trợ mở rộng lên 10 máy
Số máy nhánh sử dụng hiện tại, vd: 8 máy
Số lượng thiết bị đầu cuối IP PHONE triển khai hiện tại, vd: 8 cái
Phương thức tính phí duy trì dịch vụ hàng tháng, vd: thanh toán 6 tháng / lần

Triển khai

Để triển khai nhanh chóng Quý khách hàng cần chuẩn bị các công việc sau đây:

Chuẩn bị lời chào và kịch bản cần triển khai
Lời chào hướng dẫn khách hàng gọi đến hotline

Để triển khai nhanh chóng, quý khách hàng gởi cho chúng tôi thông tin kịch bản lời chào hướng dẫn nếu có và kịch bản đổ chuông cuộc gọi vào

Cơ chế đổ chuông: đổ xoay vòng, đổ các máy, đổ ngẩu nhiên
Gởi kịch bản lời chào hoặc file ghi âm mp3/wav lời chào
Forward ra di động ngoài giờ làm việc
Để lại lời nhắn thoại khi ngoài giờ làm việc
Internet kết nối IP PHONE

IP Phone là gì

IP PHONE là điện thoại đầu cuối hoạt động theo công nghệ thoại IP trên đường truyền Internet, vì vậy yêu cầu phía khách hàng lắp đặt đầu cuối thiết bị cho nhân viên sử dụng phải có mạng Internet


Chuẩn bị port mạng gắn thiết bị IP PHONE
Chuẩn bị ổ cắm nguồn cấp nguồn thiết bị IP PHONE
Cung cấp đầu mối người hỗ trợ phía khách hàng
Cung cấp địa chỉ nơi đặt thiết bị đầu cuối IP PHONE
Hướng dẫn cho nhân viên sử dụng và ký nghiệm thu

Nghiệm thu

Cách sử dụng điện thoại IP PHONE khá đơn giản, nhân viên triển khai sau khi lắp đặt, kiểm tra chất lượng thoại tốt sẽ hướng dẫn chi tiết cho quý khách hàng sử dụng và ký nghiệm thu

Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng điện thoại IP PHONE
Hướng dẫn khắc phục khi thiết bị không có tín hiệu
Bàn giao thiết bị và tài khoản cho người đại diện phía khách hàng

----------

